# Detroit 2 Chi-town! Anyone Going??



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey crew just checking 2c if any one else other then myself, Maurice, C from the D are going to the Chicago MOB Herf May 19th?:ss If so lets get together on here and Pm's*.(I dont want to go down there by myself, they might gang up on me:bx)*:bx Im looking into call pooling:z or other options. If no one else is going I might fly. R we having another Herf sometime soon, OldSailor wants it to be when he's done sailing. I think that will be by the end of this month. April sounds good to me.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I am looking into it, trying to arrange all travel Visa's and passes.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll need to wait a little to see whats up.....But... I definitely want to go!


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

Long time no speak (from me) my cigar smoking brothers. sorry that I have been off the radar for a while but I'm back and have ALOT of smoking to make up for. May 19th can't come fast enough. I can fit 4 in my Jeep and usually make downtown in 3 1/2 hours :z


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

C From The D said:


> Long time no speak (from me) my cigar smoking brothers. sorry that I have been off the radar for a while but I'm back and have ALOT of smoking to make up for. May 19th can't come fast enough. I can fit 4 in my Jeep and usually make downtown in 3 1/2 hours :z


There you go guys.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

C From The D said:


> Long time no speak (from me) my cigar smoking brothers. sorry that I have been off the radar for a while but I'm back and have ALOT of smoking to make up for. May 19th can't come fast enough. I can fit 4 in my Jeep and usually make downtown in 3 1/2 hours :z


Good well let Me be the 1st 2say I'm rolling with u. I'm don't plan on being in any condition 2drive  make that 2of us (me & mo).....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

anyone else????....


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> (I dont want to go down there by myself, they might gang up on me:bx)


Might?!?! You said might????? :tg


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Book, gotta work.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> Might?!?! You said might????? :tg


Oh boy threats against the police.:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Sorry Book, gotta work.


Ok im sure we will have 1b4 we go there,, as soon as u get here. here's to a safe return.:al


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

MISSING this big time, Bill! Seems like since Henry started making the new series, I haven't had half the time I used to on CS, and much less time to actually enjoy my cigars!

Ahh well... Henry will be out fishing again soon and give me a break! In the meantime, carry on and please keep in touch!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

palm55 said:


> MISSING this big time, Bill! Seems like since Henry started making the new series, I haven't had half the time I used to on CS, and much less time to actually enjoy my cigars!
> 
> Ahh well... Henry will be out fishing again soon and give me a break! In the meantime, carry on and please keep in touch!


U take care of henry and ill take care of the herf.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U take care of henry and ill take care of the herf


Alright fellas it offical im going to chi-town. Myself along with Maurice an Chip will be repin the "D" with alot of:ss&:albut no:gnor:bx&a lil bit of:s


----------



## wingedwheel (Mar 11, 2007)

I might be able to make it, not sure yet:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

wingedwheel said:


> I might be able to make it, not sure yet:ss


Let me know...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

wingedwheel said:


> I might be able to make it, not sure yet:ss


Yes, let me know too. April 30th is the deadline for payment.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn, if I wasn't working Tom, I'd be there with Booker.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Damn, if I wasn't working Tom, I'd be there with Booker.


I hate it when work gets in the way of a good Herf, Dave!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I hate it when work gets in the way of a good Herf, Dave!


yeah wish he could make it...


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Alright fellas it offical im going to chi-town. Myself along with Maurice an Chip will be repin the "D" with alot of:ss&:albut no:gnor:bx&a lil bit of:s


Am I still drivin' or are we all flyin'? I am planning on leaving the afternoon of the 18th. :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

C From The D said:


> Am I still drivin' or are we all flyin'? I am planning on leaving the afternoon of the 18th. :z


As of now Driving, unless spirit or nwa gets me there 4under $100 which I dont think thats going to happen. What r u driving.


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> As of now Driving, unless spirit or nwa gets me there 4under $100 which I dont think thats going to happen. What r u driving.


I'm Driving a jeep grand Cherokee. Seats 4 easily, 5 if those in the back want to get cosy. Just chip in for gas and I'll get us there quick. And let me know if you find a flight under $100. I would be flying to at that price.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

C From The D said:


> I'm Driving a jeep grand Cherokee. Seats 4 easily, 5 if those in the back want to get cosy. Just chip in for gas and I'll get us there quick. And let me know if you find a flight under $100. I would be flying to at that price.


chip N4gas no prob. guess were riding eith u (;. thxs


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I made reservations for Friday and Saturday, so I will be driving down there most likely leaving late in the morning.
Hard to make definite plans more than 2 hrs in advance. I am on call for any emergency, and we seem to have a few of them.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> I made reservations for Friday and Saturday, so I will be driving down there most likely leaving late in the morning.
> Hard to make definite plans more than 2 hrs in advance. I am on call for any emergency, and we seem to have a few of them.


LOL sounds like there kick-in your [email protected], im sure u can handle it. Let me know or lets hook up this weekend 4a smoke if your in town and hash out the details. OldSailor want to come back down this weekend.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Flying out of country Saturday morning for a week.
Actually looking forward to it, as I will be out of the "emergency" loop.
Really need to get with you guys soon....Detroit herfs rock!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Really need to get with you guys soon....Detroit herfs rock!!


Yeah Baby..... Wait until the [email protected] Mo's house 4the 4th of july BBQ. That should B nice.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah Baby..... Wait until the [email protected] Mo's house 4the 4th of july BBQ. That should B nice.


Texas BBQ at Doyle's, courtesy of Stacey, sets a pretty high bar, my friend.
I'm sure you fellas will do your best to rise to the occasion....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Texas BBQ at Doyle's, courtesy of Stacey, sets a pretty high bar, my friend.
> I'm sure you fellas will do your best to rise to the occasion....


Texas BBQ WHAT? Doyle's WHO? Stacey OK :tg U havent had BBQ until u had mine.:dr


----------

